# It's been a tough road back...



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

My rating slowly fell over a couple months ago, a passenger puked, other people with demands beyond my ability. I fell from a 4.97 to a 4.91 in about 90 days.

Today I awoke to see 4.93! Just a couple more ticks and I will be displaying a 5 not a 4.9. 

A gal this weekend did say that providing sexual favors would help get that 5 star rating  lol.

Also I picked up a 4.7 and let him know that if he was a driver with that rating he would be nearing account lock territory. 

He had know idea drivers kept a digital naughty and nice list.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

You do realize that you will never obtain a "5" again.... they average your ratings weekly, therefore it is statistically impossible.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> You do realize that you will never obtain a "5" again.... they average your ratings weekly, therefore it is statistically impossible.


what John was referring to is that riders see a driver rating that is rounded to the nearest tenth, so once he gets up to 4.951 (in the system of course), a rider will see 5.0.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Is that true in all cities ? because I see driver's rating here in Miami are to the 100th. I was shown my rating by a customer Sunday morning, he told flat out, 4.81.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

John_in_kc said:


> *It's been a tough road back...*
> 
> My rating slowly fell over a couple months ago, a passenger puked, other people with demands beyond my ability. I fell from a 4.97 to a 4.91 in about 90 days.
> 
> ...


Please....
I was at 4.22 climbing to 4.8
Now that's a tough road back
It took 450 trips and 5 months


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

A 5.0 rated driver would scare the crap out of me.
That's just a clear sign he's on his 1st day.

How much $$ did you make?
Work for $$, not stars.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

I had a guy get out, says, " you did a great job " thought he was going to give me a tip. 
Then he says " I'm going to give you 5 stars" I thought shove your star's up your ass.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I had a guy get out, says, " you did a great job " thought he was going to give me a tip.
> Then he says " I'm going to give you 5 stars" I thought shove your star's up your ass.


I get that all the time, but my reply is "thank you, you a 5* too" I like seeing some of their faces in confusion, the ones that say thank you back already know pax get rated. I have one dude get in and rave how great it is to rate a driver and that he never gives out 5*, I just agreed with him and told him that it is really great that we have this community of rider-share that let us rate each other! he was like, oh you can rate your pax too? I said yes, if a driver feels that a rider is not a great one we can rate them, oh don't worry pax don't get deactivated by Uber, but you will see a lots of driver won't pick you up if you get too low on your rating. He was floored, and I was smiling inside. Then he gets out and says your a 5* and again I replied so are you! then gave him a 4 for trying to intimidate me with that bull$hit.


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

99% of customers are just entitled assholes. No wonder cab drivers act the way they do...


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

OMG! I was a 4.94 Thursday and now I am a 4.91 again!

[insert vitriolic rage filled rant here]

Lower rates , lower ratings tis the season... probably the narcissistic late twenty something chicks from a couple of rides. I have never seeing so many young women that thought they were special snowflakes.

I would never hire nor marry them.

God help me, I am gonna give some of you anti Uber people a run for your money on spewing hatred now LOL. I need to compare my earlier posts to this one now and laugh.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

John_in_kc said:


> OMG! I was a 4.94 Thursday and now I am a 4.91 again!
> 
> [insert vitriolic rage filled rant here]
> 
> ...


I give you 1* for worrying about it too much. Now you're @ 4.85! HAHA!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm at 4.5. What is this guy talking Bout?


----------

